# VERY RARE! 3 200sx's!!!



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Me _- white 

AZNkicker97 -- red car

Misc. mexican dude -- green car


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

and not a Civic in sight....praise the day


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Where were you guys at, a nissan meet?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

i dont really see anything except some lights  anymore pix?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

pictures not big enough.. .. sorry.. too big file.. also, we had 2 civics.. i just didnt take pictures of them.. if you see 1, youve seen them allll


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

one is nice but its hard to see the thrid one.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um...what makes it "rare"


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> also, we had 2 civics


Well we can't all be perfect. Just think of them like the drunken half-wit uncle that everyone ignores.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm posting just so I can get up to 100....sorry I'm whoring....


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

If Civics are the Drunken uncle, Sentras are the Male cousin that does ballet and plays the piano, and listens to Elton John love ballads... Why does the 200 sx look so much better than the sentra


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> If Civics are the Drunken uncle, Sentras are the Male cousin that does ballet and plays the piano, and listens to Elton John love ballads


lol.....awesome


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice cars just a little dark. I wonder who that misc. mexican could have been...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *um...what makes it "rare"  *


when is the last time YOU SEEN 3 200sx's


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

in my dorm parking lot. I see a ton here in orlando (not as much as civics , but you get the point)


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, its not really rare. Theres a lot riding around here in Fort Lauderdale/ Coral Springs. What would be rare is like above 20 at one time.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ok fine, 3 - 200sx's that are all there together!


----------

